# moving dogs to HK



## anapaulamacklin (Jun 3, 2013)

My husband and i are (may) moving to HK soon. 
We have 2 dogs and im looking for a pet move company. 
Does anyone have one to recomended? 

thank you!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi,
We re-located from Uk to HK in October 2007, from Uk to Hk, we used an international removal company for our furniture, and their pet transport section for our dog and cat. They were absolutely excellent, contacting us at every stage of the process. Our pets were delivered to our home in Discovery Bay (HK), in very happy good condition.
Please be aware you pets will need the course of rabies vaccs, plus all their other jabs up to date to travel, so if you have not had this done it may well be worth starting the course with your vets.
Also, some airlines have a 'summer embargo' on flying livestock and pets, because it is too hot in the hold of the plane for them to safely fly pets, usually between May to mid September, I can't be sure 100% of the actual dates, but you can google this. However there are certain airlines, which pet transport companies will know, who have the correct A/C in the hold to safely transport your pets on a long distance flight.
The company we used was for furniture and pets,our furniture went by sea, and our pets were flown to HK, but I think they may just transport pets. We were lucky to have 'the firm' pay for this, but it was well worth it, the dog and cat are family.
here is a link:
Moving With Pets | Interdean
Now happily living most of the time in Europe, with our dog, the cat sadly died in HK due to old age and diabetes, my husband still works in HK, and during the time I was there full time, it was a very interesting and different place to live, DB is a great place to live in HK if you have animals.


----------



## anapaulamacklin (Jun 3, 2013)

thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hilarie71031 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello! My husband and I moved to HK from Boston in January and used a pet relocation company called Starwood Animal Transport. They were amazing!!! They did all the paper work, picked her our dog up at our apartment in Boston and dropped her off at our new place in Hong Kong. She arrived safe and happy! We will definitely be using them again. Not sure if they do business out of Ohio but it's worth a try to call them! Their website is STARWOOD : Animal Transportation . Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## carlli98 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Pet Relocation - Immipet*

I used IMMIPET to ship my dogs from London to HK last month. The price is reasonable comparing to the other pet movers in HK, and their service is quite good. Lucky, everything went well without any issue. Generally, I am happy for their service provided. 

You may check their website immipet dot com

Hope it helps!


----------

